# Best place to find upcoming announcements?



## mini696 (17 August 2009)

Is there any site which shows a list of the upcoming announcements for the ASX listed companies?


----------



## Prem (19 August 2009)

Do you want announcements for all asx 200 or some stocks in particular?

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do


----------



## alphaman (19 August 2009)

I'm guessing you really mean upcoming, not past announcements. 

Boardroom Radio has an events calendar.

http://www.brr.com.au/this_month


----------



## Timmy (23 August 2009)

There is a thread by happytown where he provides info on resource co's with soon-to-be-announced resource upgrades and/or drilling results.

Pretty fantastic info:

Upcoming resource upgrades 'n' drilling results


----------

